# Puck stuck to showerhead?!



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

This week has not been a good week for my beloved barista express.

Recently, on removing the portafilter from the machine after brewing, the puck won't be in the PF basket, but stuck (loosely) to the shower head.

Is this normal? Any ideas how to fix this?!

- Tim


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

what dose are you running


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

17-18g


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Its a reasonably common occurrence with Sage machines. Something to do with the shape of the walls of the basket, although I have a similar problem with a LM basket. With my ridged basket I have found that if the tamped puck is below the ridge there is a good chance the puck with stick to the showerhead. If above the ridge then no issue. Seems to be down to the amount of headspace for the puck.

Its not a big problem at the end of the day. As you are unlocking the portafilter give it a little wiggle and the puck drops back into the basket.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A very quick activation of the group will also cause it to drop off.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Often due to under dosing or just the how aggressive the pressure release is of the machine. Not a massive issue but worth checking dose vs basket design.


----------



## BeanandComeandGone (Jun 11, 2015)

Will this affect extraction? Should I increase dose in the basket?

Thanks for your replies


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

BeanandComeandGone said:


> Will this affect extraction? Should I increase dose in the basket?
> 
> Thanks for your replies


I find too high a dose with too coarse a grind to cause it to stick


----------



## kevin (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a Barista Express, and this happens to me periodically. I just lock and unlock the portafilter again and it normally comes out, but then I make extra sure to wipe the shower screen to get the grounds off it. I guess hitting the single-shot button and then stopping it after a few seconds would do the trick as well.


----------

